# Water cress



## ashley and rosie (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys I'm a new tortoise owner so have quite a few questions, hope nobody gets sick of me haha what I'm wondering is can my horse field eat water cress, I'm building a table for her and was gonna look at maybe putting a little cress garden in bit wasn't sure if its ok for her to eat


----------



## stinax182 (Mar 1, 2013)

hi there! no one will get sick of you, everyone else is just here to learn like you! and yes, water cress is okay to feed your tortoise. it's actually one of the better options. i don't know how well it will grow in the enclosure, though. but with diet, variety is important, so mix it up with other greens.


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome. check out the tortoisetable.org for other edible plants/weeds/flowers, etc you can feed.


----------

